# Box Turtle V.S. Chameleon V.S Something Else



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 2, 2018)

I ask my parents and they said I can get one more reptile/amphibian so I was wondering what one I should get and see which one is better. I have a vivarium I got at goodwill for my snake but its way to big for her as its a 1'x4'x2' and thought a box turtle or something else can use it to call home but I thought back when I was a kid and I always wanted a chameleon because my neighbor had one. But I was wondering what else I could get and the selection so I give you a task and tell me what I should deiced one/get. Thank You!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm not sure, but I think a chameleon would do better in a vertical enclosure. . . and the viv you have isn't big enough for a box turtle.


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 3, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure, but I think a chameleon would do better in a vertical enclosure. . . and the viv you have isn't big enough for a box turtle.


I of course would buy a vertical enclosure for the chameleon and for the box turtle ya I just realized its to small ty on that but do you know anything else that might be able to live in it


----------



## Theo.tortoise.lover.7 (Jan 3, 2018)

Oogway the russian tort said:


> I ask my parents and they said I can get one more reptile/amphibian so I was wondering what one I should get and see which one is better. I have a vivarium I got at goodwill for my snake but its way to big for her as its a 1'x4'x2' and thought a box turtle or something else can use it to call home but I thought back when I was a kid and I always wanted a chameleon because my neighbor had one. But I was wondering what else I could get and the selection so I give you a task and tell me what I should deiced one/get. Thank You!!!



Two things. One, I wouldn’t just go buy an animal because you want another. Find one that you are passionate about and will care for long term. I am not accusing you of not caring for you animals (seriously, not at all). I have just seen so many people just buy an animal like it’s a disposable object. Secondly, if you do decide to get something, that size enclosure is not suitable for box turtles as it is too small. Similarly, Chameleon’s, especially veiled chameleons which are the most popular as pets, need two things: a vertically oriented enclosure (typically 2’x2’x4’), and screen. They are very prone to respiratory issues when there is insufficient air flow. That’s why all chameleon enclosures for sale in the pet industry are screen. 

For a 1’x4’x2’ glass tank, you do a couple of things:
1) flip it so it’s vertical and keep arboreal species such as crested geckos in it.
2) leave it sideways and turn it into another snake enclosure, smaller lizard enclosure, or even a poison dart frog exhibit, one that looks like a slice of the rainforest.

I hoped this helped!


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jan 3, 2018)

I would consider a gecko, perhaps a crested?


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 3, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> I would consider a gecko, perhaps a crested?


I have been thinking about those and I have a lot of knowledge on chameleon since me and my neighbor talked and I've seen a lot of YouTube videos on them so I think I might get a chameleon since they are a pet I've always wanted and is interested in their features like the camouflage and the independent eyes which interest me so I guess case is closed


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jan 3, 2018)

Oogway the russian tort said:


> I have been thinking about those and I have a lot of knowledge on chameleon since me and my neighbor talked and I've seen a lot of YouTube videos on them so I think I might get a chameleon since they are a pet I've always wanted and is interested in their features like the camouflage and the independent eyes which interest me so I guess case is closed


Now the question is, what kind of chameleon?


----------



## DE42 (Jan 3, 2018)

Cresties are fun. This is my 36"x18"x36" terrarium I keep my bigger girl it. If you want to flip the tank you have up and turn it into a vertical terrarium there are lot of helpful videos and website that can guid you through it.



A bearded dragon would also love it just the way it is. 
They are fun and more personable than the cresties.


----------



## DE42 (Jan 3, 2018)

Oogway the russian tort said:


> I have been thinking about those and I have a lot of knowledge on chameleon since me and my neighbor talked and I've seen a lot of YouTube videos on them so I think I might get a chameleon since they are a pet I've always wanted and is interested in their features like the camouflage and the independent eyes which interest me so I guess case is closed


Sorry I missed this post. I unfortunately have no experience with them.


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 3, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Now the question is, what kind of chameleon?


veiled most likely but thank you for everybody's opinion and input


----------



## AquaIce (Jan 5, 2018)

chameleon's are very hard to keep fyi but good luck I agree the set up looks better for a chameleon tho


----------

